# Brakes



## missmissymel (Nov 10, 2010)

I drive 20 mph slightly hitting the breaks and it squeaks. When i press the break hard it makes a faint grinding noise. I just got new break pads and shoes and they hyave 95 % left. Judst breaks checked all my capilers and rotors are they good. I know nissan has blogs about nissan altima 2009 and a break p[roblem. Is this normal for a nissan altima 2009. The noise when i hot on the breaks a certain way sounds like a faint griding noise and i just got new break pads and shoes whats the deal? mmmmmm.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

*BRAKES* not _BREAKS_!

*BRAKES* stop a car.

_BREAKS_ are what you get when you snap a pencil in half.

Did you get your rotors and/or drums refaced?

What's a "capiler"?


----------



## missmissymel (Nov 10, 2010)

capilers are part of the break(spelling) system. yes to the answer to your question.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Hmmm... I've never seen "capilers" before. Although I do know that most disc *BRAKE* systems have *CALIPERS* as an integral part of them.
Did you replace the *BRAKES* components or did a mechanic/shop do the work?


----------



## missmissymel (Nov 10, 2010)

yea the calipers i mean. Just breaks did it i am not a mechanic


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

BRAKES
not *BREAKS*

BRAKES STOP A CAR!

If a mechanic did the work, take it back and ask them what the noise is.
Why are you wasting your time on their shoddy workmanship?


----------



## missmissymel (Nov 10, 2010)

well i heard that nissan altimas have a reputation for bad brakes. I am going to take it to a different just brakes and see what they say. I already told nissan the brakes are from just brakes so it not under warranty. but there is a problem with nissan altimas brake system. so i do not think it is just brakes i think it is nissan. and if you do not have anything productive to write about my question then stop writing to me drama queen or king


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

missmissymel said:


> well i heard that nissan altimas have a reputation for bad brakes.


"I heard" never got anything done anywhere.
What data does "I heard" have to back up the statement?
I know a few people that have Nissan Altima's of varying generations, 2 of them 'gearheads'. They don't seem to complain about their vehicles.
If Nissan continuously sold sub-par quality systems on their vehicles, time after time, day after day, there would be some sort of recall for that problem, or at least a good technical bulletin of some sort.
And either I'm not reading something right, or most of that last post didn't make any sense. As I saw elsewhere in these forums, decent grammar and decent punctuation will net better results the overwhelming majority of the time.
I'm going to guess that "Just Brakes" is one of those nationwide chain stores, dedicated to 'just brakes'? Nothing like taking your prized, expensive possession to a 'chain store' to have work done on it. Would you go to Walmart for appendectomy?


----------



## missmissymel (Nov 10, 2010)

there is many blogs and websites which complain about the brakes in nissan altimas. I did make a mistake taking it to just brakes but i did and anyways better to have their brake pads and shoes than nissans because of all the problems people are going through with the brakes. I have a written and printed statement about nissan altimas brakes. In addition it would cost nissan millions of dollars to recall the brake system. Just brakes is not the dealership, but i know brakes are not covered under warranty. but sincer nissan knows there is something wrong with brake pads and shoes and rotors messing up they change it at no cost. I knew this after i took it to just brakes though. Therefore nissan is aware of the brake problem. all i am going to do is take it to just brakes and let them fix it. If i have any more problems I do not know what to do. poeple are saying it just brakes problem and others are saying its nissan problem. so what do you suggest i do? all i want is the squeaking to go away and the grinding noise to go away.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

missmissymel said:


> there is many blogs and websites which complain about the brakes in nissan altimas.........I have a written and printed statement about nissan altimas brakes.........


Whatever you need to tell yourself to help you sleep better at night...



> so what do you suggest i do?


Buy quality parts and/or go to a reputable mechanic and get it fixed or live with it or get another car since this one is obviously a piece of junk. What else is there to do?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

jdgrotte said:


> Buy quality parts and/or go to a reputable mechanic and get it fixed or live with it or get another car since this one is obviously a piece of junk. What else is there to do?


agreed.........or maybe adjust your driving style too.

thread title edited.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

missmissymel said:


> there is many blogs and websites which complain about the brakes in nissan altimas. I did make a mistake taking it to just brakes but i did and anyways better to have their brake pads and shoes than nissans because of all the problems people are going through with the brakes. I have a written and printed statement about nissan altimas brakes. In addition it would cost nissan millions of dollars to recall the brake system. Just brakes is not the dealership, but i know brakes are not covered under warranty. but sincer nissan knows there is something wrong with brake pads and shoes and rotors messing up they change it at no cost. I knew this after i took it to just brakes though. Therefore nissan is aware of the brake problem. all i am going to do is take it to just brakes and let them fix it. If i have any more problems I do not know what to do. poeple are saying it just brakes problem and others are saying its nissan problem. so what do you suggest i do? all i want is the squeaking to go away and the grinding noise to go away.


It's not a Nissan brake problem if you got them changed elsewhere and you're still having the same noise problem. To be blunt, you are the problem! Your braking habits are what's causing the noise. Each person is different on there driving habits and you must either ride them or jump on them at the last minute at lights and signs.


----------



## Bittner26 (Dec 7, 2010)

I know my dad had a problem with small gravel rocks getting into the pads.....just a thought


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

missmissymel said:


> I drive 20 mph slightly hitting the breaks and it squeaks. When i press the break hard it makes a faint grinding noise. I just got new break pads and shoes and they hyave 95 % left. Judst breaks checked all my capilers and rotors are they good. I know nissan has blogs about nissan altima 2009 and a break p[roblem. Is this normal for a nissan altima 2009. The noise when i hot on the breaks a certain way sounds like a faint griding noise and i just got new break pads and shoes whats the deal? mmmmmm.


Make sure the brake pads have the shims installed, otherwise if you're continuing to have this problem, with apparently no resolution, you're best bet is to get OEM brake pads from a Nissan dealer. I have a 2009 Altima with very quiet brakes.


----------

